# serious problems!!!!



## crunched (Jul 26, 2006)

Not new to the game but experiencing something i've never seen before.  Ladies 'bout 4 weeks into flower, last few days leaves around buds turning brown & big sucker leaves actually turning upside down???  Looked for pests but can't find any.  Water intake has slowed right down as has growth.
Anyone seen anything like this before?
Appreciated,
Crunched


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2006)

crunched said:
			
		

> Not new to the game but experiencing something i've never seen before. Ladies 'bout 4 weeks into flower, last few days leaves around buds turning brown & big sucker leaves actually turning upside down??? Looked for pests but can't find any. Water intake has slowed right down as has growth.
> Anyone seen anything like this before?
> Appreciated,
> Crunched


*Whats up crunched. Is there anyway you can get a picture of the problem it would be very helpful. *


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 26, 2006)

How close are the lights? Is it trying to get away from the ligh/heat by turning upside down?


----------



## crunched (Jul 27, 2006)

Working on pics...
   Thought light maybe a prob so backed her off a few days ago.  1,000W MH 18" off the tops w/ a mover.  Past experience tells me no biggie?
Little more output....Growing in pots w/ soil.  7.2 on the PH out the tap,Not killer high for dirt?
Have been smashing them quite heavy with ferts & they lapped it up.....til now.  The same sativa strain outdoors is strong & proud!
Wondering maybe too much salt buildup in the roots & should be leeched off, just water?
Any suggestions???
Getting bleak,


----------



## crunched (Jul 27, 2006)

Hey Bros Grunt.....picture this.....
All green healthy leaf turning to serious brown, torched!  It's a "burning" problem, like they're getting fried.  I've never seen anything like it.
Working on a pic,


----------



## Mutt (Jul 27, 2006)

7.2 is way too high. you'll get lock-out.
I would do a flush to see if that helps. 
What ferts are you using?


----------



## crunched (Jul 28, 2006)

Thx all....i'm dropping to 5.8 on the next hit.
Using typical outdoor plant prod 15-30-15 water soluable powder...I know, crap, but had some extra plants and decided to flip these and get some tasty, early bud.  Not working out so good considering the outdoor is rocking!  
Mutt.....how do you flush pots?  I've leeched cubes and vermiculite at the end of the bud on tables and you just flood & drain.  Instead of soaking the pot, do you actually flush the soil?
I knew getting some quick, cheap bud was gonna bite me in the ass!
Never again!

Hey Mutt......anger is a gift, same band.


----------



## Hick (Jul 28, 2006)

crunch..you want your PH in dirt to stabalize around 6.5-6.8 ideally. 
Flushing pots simply involves running copius amounts of ph adjusted water through your medium. 3 times the amount that your pot holds is a common recommendation. (i.e. 5 gallon pots= 15 gal.H2o) 
I would check the runoff ph at the beginning of the flush and again at the end.


----------



## crunched (Jul 28, 2006)

Thx Hick.....
Doing a flush as we speak.  Talked to the local guru today & he agrees its a salt build-up problem.  
I'll check my runoff ph & get back to you tonight.
Hopefully they're not too far gone!?


----------



## crunched (Jul 28, 2006)

OK...now i'm really confused!
Checked my runoff ph-4.8 start & 5.5 finish.  Why does the ph drop so much considering I was using water in excess of 7?  Alakaline in soil?
Very curious....
Also, as I thought about this whole thing, the more it makes sense, and the DUMBER I feel.  
When flushing, does it not fill the roots and medium w/ fresh oxygen?  Would this be productive to growing in other mediums?
Another thing I heard today was about calcium.  Calcium deficiency will cause leaves to "twist".  That with browning is another sign of lock-out??
True or not?
Appreciate all the input,


----------



## Hick (Jul 29, 2006)

yup, yup and yup crunch.
1 tsp of dolomite lime per gallon of medium(added before potting) will buffer your ph, provides mg and Ca. 

PH/nutrient uptake chart


----------



## crunched (Aug 1, 2006)

Thx all for the help....the PH/nute chart was insightful.
They are looking better after the flush, had to slash 2.  Let you know how the others come around, if they do????
Hick, u know u'r shit!!!  Thx again.


----------



## crunched (Aug 15, 2006)

Someting else I never did......grew w/ 1,000w MH on a red spectrum, always used blue for flower, red for growth?
Right or wrong?  Does it matter?


----------



## Hick (Aug 15, 2006)

Quite the opposite crunch...The "red" spectrum, more precisely imitates the fall sun as it drifts further north in the sky, is better for the flowering phase. And the "bluer" spectrum imitates the summer sun, more directly overhead, for vegging.


----------



## crunched (Aug 18, 2006)

Thx Hick,
to be more specific.....this crop ran blue the whole time.  Before, I always flipped to red for flower.  Again....my ****-up!  I know better!
This was a cluster from the start!
Gonna post a q on curing, would love to hear u'r input.


----------

